
Show HN: CNoEvil - shakna
https://gitlab.com/shakna-israel/cnoevil/
======
shakna
Inspired by "Having fun abusing the C language" [0], I present to you what
appears to be an entirely different language written in the C Pre-Processor!

This was amazing fun to work up.

Also, if you ever use this, you are utterly insane.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787134)

~~~
applecrazy
This is quite impressive- I like that it has a Swift like syntax.

I also wrote something similar (but extremely impractical and useless, not to
mention highly inefficient) to create an English like syntax for C:
[http://imgur.com/Bv81Wpw](http://imgur.com/Bv81Wpw) (It's extremely
cringeworthy)

~~~
shakna
That is a lovely bit of abuse. Almost like BASIC.

